# 100 gram gold bar



## denmark1982 (Jan 12, 2017)

hello anyone

i have a problem with my gold...
i have 100 gold bars and i wnat refind but how can i get the other metals out of the gold bars 
i have try with Aqua regia and that was total messed up and i only get a gray looking mud or glay 

and i try to refin again but the color was getting green and was stille lot acid in it and yes i use urea  

what can i do to get the metals out


----------



## shmandi (Jan 12, 2017)

First write us more details about your gold bar. Where did it come from? What metals and their proportions in bar? I hope that is not melted pins from ebay.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 12, 2017)

Step one, separate solids from liquids and put everything away in a safe spot. Fumes from the liquids and solids can corrode any metals in the vicinity. Keep it away from kids and animals. If your gold bar contained gold then it is somewhere but you don't know where. As long as you don't throw anything away it is still there.

Step two, read a lot on the forum. With a quarter of a million posts over ten years, someone has run into your problem before. Try search for the word "mess". Also look up testing and stannous.
The more you read the better you will understand what we are saying and if we see that you put in an effort to learn then more people are inclined to help you.
A good read is Hoke's book, downloadable from multiple places but a popular version is linked from Frugal Refiners signature.
Go through the library section and read every thread that is relevant for you, don't skip on treating the waste.

Step three, describe your problem in more details. What was the source? Obviously not a pure gold bar as that wouldn't have needed refining. Step by step, what have you done. Don't skip a step, the more we know the easier to help you and less of a risk that you get a bad advice. Add pictures if you have.
Also, let us know what chemicals you have access to. Do you have nitric acid for example?

Grey mud in AR is usually a lot of tin / lead, a lot of silver or a mixture.

Göran


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 12, 2017)

shmandi said:


> First write us more details about your gold bar. Where did it come from? What metals and their proportions in bar? I hope that is not melted pins from ebay.




the gold bar is mixed with other metals from computer parts.. 

so i know there are gold in it but how i can get it i dont know yet


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 12, 2017)

denmark1982 said:


> shmandi said:
> 
> 
> > First write us more details about your gold bar. Where did it come from? What metals and their proportions in bar? I hope that is not melted pins from ebay.
> ...


Did you buy your bar from eBay ?
Was it supposedly "Military Grade Pins"Or did you make one your self from bright looking metal?
If so I am afraid we have some sad news for you.


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 12, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> denmark1982 said:
> 
> 
> > shmandi said:
> ...




yes it is from ebay and what you say from Military Grade Pins and other metals

http://www.ebay.com/sch/ironsell2016/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## shmandi (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't bother refining. Waste of time and chemicals. If you buy from ebay, buy whole pins not melted. There are only traces of gold in there if you are lucky. 
Ask yourself, why would anyone melt pins before selling...

I checked the seller. He has been seling this bars for years now. Maybe first he was melting pins, but after thousands of bars sold, who knows what is in there. He should have huge supply of military grade pins for all those bars. 
It is not difficult to get nice yellow shinny colour by mixing coper with other non precious metals.


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 12, 2017)

shmandi said:


> First write us more details about your gold bar. Where did it come from? What metals and their proportions in bar? I hope that is not melted pins from ebay.



its a mixed gold from ebay and 

i use one part part nitric acid and 3 parts hydrochloric acid to the bar


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 12, 2017)

shmandi said:


> Don't bother refining. Waste of time and chemicals. If you buy from ebay, buy whole pins not melted. There are only traces of gold in there if you are lucky.
> Ask yourself, why would anyone melt pins before selling...
> 
> I checked the seller. He has been seling this bars for years now. Maybe first he was melting pins, but after thousands of bars sold, who knows what is in there. He should have huge supply of military grade pins for all those bars.
> It is not difficult to get nice yellow shinny colour by mixing coper with other non precious metals.




ok thanks for that..  

do you have any links to those pins


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 12, 2017)

denmark1982 said:


> shmandi said:
> 
> 
> > First write us more details about your gold bar. Where did it come from? What metals and their proportions in bar? I hope that is not melted pins from ebay.
> ...


If you want to wast some acid.
You do not need A.R.
Just straight Nitric will dissolve 99.9% of what you have .
The remainder will be too finely divided to filter so you will have to settle out.
If they are "high grade" you will get up to 4g.a kilo,if they are standard e-waste you will get 1g a kilo.
More lightly you will find it hard to recover any thing.
Regards
J


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 12, 2017)

justinhcase said:


> denmark1982 said:
> 
> 
> > shmandi said:
> ...



ok thanks for that..


----------



## aga (Jan 12, 2017)

If it is any consolation, i did the same thing 4 days ago (used AR immediately) and it creates an enormous Mess.

'Fixing' the mess is in progress. It is taking a Lot more time than imagined (4 days work so far).

If you can wait a few days, the full details of how my Mess was dealt with will be posted.

Please do not get excited - it is still very possible that this will produce No gold metal at all.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 12, 2017)

I am afraid OP does not believe you guys. 
Well, for what I know this guy is on ebay for quite a few years. He actually went through several names, his game is always the same. He sell untill he get 10-15 negative feedback after that he move on to another identity. Pictures are always the same. 
One of his other identities: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=timorha&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&searchInterval=30&which=neutral&interval=365&_trkparms=neutral_365


----------



## shmandi (Jan 13, 2017)

That is correct patnor.
I just can't imagine, wher he would get so much military grade gold plated pins. So he is probably just melting copper, brass...
Also any serious buyer would only buy pins as they are. So there is no other purpuse of melting them than to cheat. Maybe he just puts few pins in the melt, so that there is trace of gold in each bar.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 13, 2017)

Spent brass bullet casing perhaps? It may be quite easy to get there. One artillery shell casing and you get over 10 pounds of ebay quality gold drops material.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 13, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> I am afraid OP does not believe you guys.



Aye Pat that's often the case. Then again I think it's counter productive if people make statements about what yields will be there which are supposition because all the OP sees is those numbers and assumes it to be true.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 13, 2017)

Scam is quite easy to spot. I do believe that 99 out of 100 of so called gold drops or pin bars are fake and are just brass. On the other hand I had quite success when I bough several lots of what I can describe as ugly as hell discolored blackish bars/buttons which came from people who attempted to melt 9kt gold jewelry. Nice shiny polished bars do look too good to be made from pins, they are yellow brass usually.


----------



## denmark1982 (Jan 15, 2017)

aga said:


> If it is any consolation, i did the same thing 4 days ago (used AR immediately) and it creates an enormous Mess.
> 
> 'Fixing' the mess is in progress. It is taking a Lot more time than imagined (4 days work so far).
> 
> ...



yes i will wait and if you will you can send me a pm when you are finsh


----------



## aga (Jan 16, 2017)

denmark1982 said:


> yes i will wait and if you will you can send me a pm when you are finsh


Sorry. I failed, horribly.

Better to follow the good advice the experienced refiners already offered.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 16, 2017)

aga said:


> denmark1982 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i will wait and if you will you can send me a pm when you are finsh
> ...



... and use it as paperweight. Take it s a cost of learning. There is no gold in there.


----------

